# I need plans for a router mortise jig



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

All of the Internet plans I find excel primarily at face frame type joints. I wish to build chairs and need a jig that can handle wide stock and varying angles. I found a couple of jigs on LJ but no plans. I am looking for a basic type jig, I'm not in a production environment.

Anyone care to share plans for a jig?

Thanks
Don


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you seen these plans?
Here are a few examples of the joints it will cut.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Something like this?


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

HA! Strong minds think alike I guess, *SASmith*!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Build a slot mortiser, then add a tilting table to it, like this
fellow did: http://www.woodcentral.com/shots/shot390.shtml

Failing that, a simple cobbled up plunge router jig like those
described in Gary Rogowski's or Yeung Chan's joinery books
can be adapted with angled fixtures easily enough.

Another alternative is to adapt Eugene Landon's methods
using the drill press to chain drill angled chair mortises and
clean them with a chisel. It's findable in some old Fine Woodworking
magazine and probably a few FWW compilations.


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

Don, I have had good luck with this one. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/44089


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Horky - I'm trying to figure out if thats the best one for chair legs. Seemd most jigs are for thin wood.


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

I made this chair (prototype) and am now making the 6 real ones using this .. legs are about 1.75" square at the widest point. No problems. I can envision a braced L-bracket/platform sliding onto the support table if something wider is needed.


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

Very similar to the Chairs I intend to make. Ok you sold me. Are there any plans for the jig available?


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

plans are on the link above. should you have any questions, PM me. Best of luck .. and nice looking chair !!!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Horky,

I must be blind. I went to the project you linked and can't find any plans. It's a nice looking jig and I'd be interested in making one…

Thanks,

Herb


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I built this last month. Base buildup was Greg Paolini, however I added a lifting mechanism and designed a high efficiency dust collection system for it. I have managed dados of +34in in length with this setup. Have not tried angled mortises yet, but bet they are easily doable.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Last year I stumbled upon an Incra morticing attachment for one of their saws. It took a while to figure the basic setup but I will use either a PC690 or a 3450rpm motor from a 3/4hp Shop Fox morticer. Not sure which will work the best.So far total investment is some time and $100.
tom


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Don,

The MLCS horizontal router table looks like a winner to me. Only the price is a little high if you buy it and all the options they offer… So, I'm going to use the photos to build my own. It's not all that complicated, especially since I have several sets of linear bearings and hardened shafts to use. There is a trick to making the shafts parallel. The shafts have to be aligned +/-, 0.002", or the slide will bind. I'm going to use laminated MDF for the supports and drill 1/16" oversize holes and stabilize one end by wrapping the rods with electric tape till they are a friction fit, then bed the other end with the epoxy bedding compound I use to glass bed rifle actions in my stocks. After the first end sets, I'll bed the other end. I'll use the router plate mounted on the rods by the bearings to make line up both rods. This method is close enough for building a jig with wood parts. Here's the link to the MLCS horizontal router table with great views of the table and videos of it in action.

After looking at the videos on the MLCS webpage, I'm just going to take the router plate from my router table and make side supports like the MLCS table. Much simpler and a quick change to go from my regular table and the horizontal table.


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

Don, my mistake and apologies … I thought it was there. I have a sketchup file and will email to you (or anyone else who wants it) as I cannot find a way to attach it to the post. PM me your email address.

Another option for the legs .. make templates from hardboard .. clamp/double stick tape to the legs .. route uisng a guide bushing and spiral up cut bit … here is one I used on some back legs … glued paper to hardboard, drilled/cut out the busing slots … clamp to the leg .. slam bang the legs are mortised …


----------



## horky (May 18, 2010)

OK, all indications are we cannot attach files to posts .. so, here is where you can find the skecthup plans
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/29409-loose-tenon-mortise-jig-2.html
... go down on page 2 … you will find a zip file … questions, etc … let me know.


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

Got it Horky Thanks! And thanks for the hardboard tips. I'm hoping to start the jig tomorrow.


----------

